# New Hose-end Sprinkler Testing Channel



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi all. There is not much out on the net on the true performance of hose-end sprinklers, so I decided to test a bunch for Distribution Uniformity, range, and precipitation rate. The results should help people figure out the best sprinkler for their situation and how long to run each to get that sacred "inch/week." The results have been interesting. I have many more to test as I just started the project. I use 100 feet of 5/8" hose as a standard, and a 60 psi source. Follow my channel if you are interested. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzOWdIGYoVEtHAAo3zFPOMw


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@TommyTester Welcome to TLF! Some interesting tests there! I've been mostly satisfied with my Melnor oscillating sprinkler from last year and it was a cheapie at around $15.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> @TommyTester Welcome to TLF! Some interesting tests there! I've been mostly satisfied with my Melnor oscillating sprinkler from last year and it was a cheapie at around $15.


Great choice. Most of the metal impacts lay down far too much water near the sprinkler. This is the only metal one I've tested so far that does not. 
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70f4l-PKn6k[/media]


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@TommyTester I like the base on that Melnor. Where did the pin go down through to keep it in place?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Awesome! Keep up the good work!

Also, if you ever test hose-end sprayers for the same attributes, let us know! I personally am most interested in range at this point in time.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> @TommyTester I like the base on that Melnor. Where did the pin go down through to keep it in place?


I drilled a hole in the center and inserted a long bolt. You can see the top of the bolt in the video. Thanks.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Green said:


> Awesome! Keep up the good work!
> 
> Also, if you ever test hose-end sprayers for the same attributes, let us know! I personally am most interested in range at this point in time.


When you say hose-end sprayers, do you mean pop-up sprayers used with a hose and a spike? Otherwise, I have already tested several static spot sprayers and indicate the radius and area covered in the associated charts. The trick is to find one with good Distribution Uniformity (DU%). You can't eye-ball good coverage/DU. It has to be measured. Thanks.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRDJ0L-7ZSI[/media]


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

TommyTester said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Keep up the good work!
> ...


That's very interesting. To answer your question I meant jar sprayers, like the one in the lawn care nut's new video.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF @TommyTester. Neat channel. :thumbup:


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

Nice work! Can you do the same for hose-end sprayers? (please!)


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

pintail45 said:


> Nice work! Can you do the same for hose-end sprayers? (please!)


That would be interesting! The Gilmour or the Ortho Dial sprayer. I always wondered how that one fared.


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> pintail45 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work! Can you do the same for hose-end sprayers? (please!)
> ...


The newer Ortho's are junk but the mid-2000s dial-n-sprays were prob my favorite of all time. I still have one I use regularly.

They're pretty much all junk these days except for the Chapin professional (which I also use but don't like the spray pattern as much).


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

pintail45 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > pintail45 said:
> ...


I avoided the Ortho one and opted for the Gilmour. I only use occasionally but after 4 years of use it still works great. Easy to adjust from teaspoon to tablespoons as needed.


----------

